# Dallas Fans



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Schaub : Knock, Knock...
Romo : Who's there ?
Schaub :Owen...
Romo : Owen who ?
Schaub : 0 - 3 !!!!


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

ha ha ha good one monster brute. Go Texans


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

hilarious...just forward that to the cowboy fan in the office LMFAO


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

hells yeah!!!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

its pretty sad that they was projected to go to the superbowl this year and b the first team ever to host the supeerbowl at home and now they cant even get the basics right to save their life. i mean the redskins was trying to give them the game and it was like dallas jus didnt want the win.


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

man i dont really care,im just worried about the Saints.wat will dey do without Mike Bell?i know Fujita left but he watn't a very good linebacker.lol.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

man i know what u mean. they havent looked good the past 2 games and now they lost their decoy in bush. they better at least win when im at game 4 against the panthers. ill tell u guys what, if uve never been to a saints game in the dome then ur missing out. i mean i went to the super bowl and it was wild last year but still jus the atmosphere of the locals in that dome is the sh*t


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

Dallas is suckin' hind tit on a borehog.(And male borehogs dont have tits so what r they suckin'!)


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Texans,
Don't let your babies grow up to be Cowboys !!!!
Get ready Tony ****....you're gettin' a good view of the top of Reliant Stadium tomorrow !!!!


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Come on Cowboys 10-3


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

looks like someone put some money down


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

dallas can enjoy this lead for a few more minutes.. texans about to turn it on for the 2nd half!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Cowboys-27 Texans-13. COWBOYS!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

hahaha im not a fan of either but i bet you texans got your foot in yout mouth now......

Romo...knock knock
Schaub...whos there
Romo...Hew
Schaub... Hew who
Romo...Houston lost 

LMFAO lol


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

It's all good. Dallas had to come out of it sooner or later. Just happened to be against us. I still support our Texans !!!


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Well im alittle bowed up about it! If we lost to anyone else it wouldnt be so bad. Cant stand dallas,but have to give them props.


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

Funny lilbigtonka.lol.


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

I know I'm late to the party but....










*3-0*


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> hahaha im not a fan of either but i bet you texans got your foot in yout mouth now......
> 
> Romo...knock knock
> Schaub...whos there
> ...


Who is Florida's team again ?
:33:


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Aquatic mammals


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

LOL !!! :haha:


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

What's the difference between the Dallas Cowboys and a dollar ?
You can still get 4 quarters out of a dollar.
How do you keep a Cowboy out of your yard ?
Put a goal post in it.
What do you call a Cowboy with a Super Bowl Ring?
Old !!
What do you call 47 millionares sitting around watching the Super Bowl ?
The Dallas Cowboys.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

monsterbrute750 said:


> What's the difference between the Dallas Cowboys and a dollar ?
> You can still get 4 quarters out of a dollar.
> How do you keep a Cowboy out of your yard ?
> Put a goal post in it.
> ...


 :lol:
Now thats funny right there!!
Redskins FTW
had to do it. They might not go anywhere either, but at least we beat dallas!!!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Press Release,
Jerry Jones has hired the Chilean Miners to help the Cowboys dig them out of the hole they're in.


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

ha!!! i tell u wat monsterbrute u say the funniest stuff!!!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Romo out with broken collar bone.
Bwaaaahaaaaa!!!!! I love it !!


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah wade phillips pack your bags


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

sad thing is jason garret needs to go to he sucks just as bad as wade phillips .. cause he is calling all the plays not wade ..lol fire em all


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

^ i agree %150 ^


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

I do like that one monster brute. My brother is a hardcore cowboys fan and about every game as you know they have lost. I have to call him and now its getting to where he doesn't even answer my calls when they play. I'm gonna have to show him this post. LOL


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

dallas won 1 game but still they suck.lol.


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

1-6. dallas really sucks now


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Dallas needs a quarter back and someone to chew the living sh&t out of all the hot shot players. They're nothing but a bunch of overpayed fools.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

yep dallas sucks. all that money they just drained into that new stadium and they cant even produce a half *** performance for their fans. Oh yea, and they also cant play football either:haha:


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

What do the Dallas Cowboys do after they win a game ?
Get up and turn the X Box off.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

im jus curious if any of yall r still standing behind the cowboys. it takes true dedication to root for a team like this lol


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

My Texans are really making some rookie mistakes and losing games they should be winning....but I still stand behind them !!!
There were some bad coaching decisions yesterday. Why would you sit Foster out for the last two plays at the 25 yd line ? When the man was averaging 30 yds per carry ?


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

cowboys are in the same position the redskins were in too much high priced talent


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Yesterday morning when the teacher asked the children what their fathers did for a living, she received all the typical answers :fireman, policeman, salesman, etc. The teacher noticed little John was being uncharacteristically quiet. So she asked him about his father...." My father is an exotic dancer in a gay bar and takes off all his clothes in front of other men. Sometimes if the offer is really good, he'll go out to the alley with some guy and do it with him for money." The teacher obviously shaken by his statement, hurriedly set the other children down to work on some coloring, and took little John aside to ask him, " Is that really true about your father? " " No", said John, "He plays football for the Dallas Cowboys, but I was too embarassed to say that in front of the other kids. "
GO TEXANS !!!!!


----------

